# Where did the FAQ go?



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I thought it was stickied here. Anyway, I wanted to find out what it means when people put a / before a word. I've seen several in posts today.

/clueless
/stupid

etc.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Not sure if that was covered in the TCF FAQ... that's more of an internet convention/meme, a form of slang that evolved from protocol in "IRC" chat rooms.

http://www.livinginternet.com/r/ra_action.htm

Basically, it's a way to describe an action you're taking, or to explain how you're feeling. A personal label of sorts.

For example, in IRC if I'd typed:

"/me is feeling helpful" it would display for others as "Fofer is feeling helpful"

And that has evolved into the current shorthand, and it's usually invoked to be funny or be self-deprecating.


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

all our faqs should be indexed in the "FAQs" tab

not sure which particular one you're referring to...

maybe http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_vb_board_usage

or 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=176447

either way, I don't see the slash convention mentioned there either


----------

